

My totally paranoid way of working - gtzi
http://blog.sugarenia.com/archives/life/my-totally-paranoid-way-of-working

======
wccrawford
Not 'paranoid', 'psychotic'. However, she's cute AND nerdy, so I'll give her a
pass on the bad terminology.

Her 'process' for design is pretty much exactly why I'm not a designer. At
all. Some people can find that inspiration quickly and bang out 3 drafts of a
site in no time. Instead, I follow her pattern and agonize over it for hours
or days before finding some small spark that gives me an idea. It's just too
painful to go through daily.

~~~
sugarenia
Thanks for keeping me in line, wccrawford, I always mix them up :)

I hear you - I often question my motives. I simply cannot come up with so many
ideas for the same thing at the same time.

But when it works, it's awesome.

